# time has come



## Guest (Oct 9, 2010)

Well from the looks of the not so many posters on here ,, they are (1) out camping (2) have done like i have  and called it quits for the season ,, this time of yr is not right for me to camp ,, i know i will get a ton of bashing for what i said ,, but ,, how can u camp when it's cold ??? i would rather be warm and find a cool area then try and find a warm one ,, (i know this sounds stupid ) i have no problem with the heat ,, and that is when i like to camp ,, but (to me ) if u cant sit outside with out a fire ,, and all bundled up ,, what fun is that?? i can do that at home ,, camping to me is being outside all day long and into the night ,, and i do mean like 1 or 2 in the am ,, u can't do that right now ,, well i can't ,, i would rather be in shorts and  it be 80 or better then be in jeans and it be 56 or lower ,, not fun ,, but to all that are camping ,, enjoy ,, and have a good one ,, i will have mine out agian around late april to early may ,, for now i am done ,, for the yr ,, but i don't regret it one bit ,, summer is just around the corner ,, once again 
 :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Oct 9, 2010)

RE: time has come

Rod, these ought to keep you warm!  (As seen outside of the Grand Ole Opry on its 85th Anniversary.)


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 10, 2010)

Re: time has come

well Rod I am not going to bash you. I to have put the cover on mine. I still have not winterize it yet, still hoping for one more outing. It is still warm enough to go, all I need to do is get Maria off her rear end and go.


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 10, 2010)

Re: time has come

well since we are on the subject of wintering and storing your RV. I would like to ask a question? And that is, how many of you would go camping with your wife and I mean not just for a day or two, but for 3-6 weeks or more? I have a guilty conscious if I even think about it, but I need to be out more. And one out there feeling like this?


----------



## Triple E (Oct 10, 2010)

Re: time has come

Golly Hollis if I had your weather I would be making the most of it.  Course the wife works so making the most of it would not be in weeks, more in days.  Putting the RV up for the winter is just about a permanent thing until spring rolls around so make the most out of it.  I find it hard to believe that Maria would not be ready to roll.

I have had nothing but rain and cold since I have been back from the M&G.  I check on your guys temperature everyday and weep.


----------



## vanole (Oct 10, 2010)

Re: time has come

Hollis,

I don't let it phase me one iota.  I'm leaving for Larry & Penny Thompson Campground (SW Miami) on 12 Nov and will arrive 16 Nov.  Intend to stay thru 1 Feb.  Will see the wife (School Teacher) over XMAS break.  Rest of the time I will be running the streets (read amuck) of Miami.  Maybe a couple of day trips to the Keys.

I too get frustrated that the M/H sits so much due to wife and I being unable to synch up our schedules for long stretches of time.  If the Mrs doesn't mind I'd go for it.

Jeff


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 10, 2010)

Re: time has come

thanks Jeff for your encouragement. I will run it by her and will gage it by the fire works if I decide to go along :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Oct 10, 2010)

Re: time has come





> H2H1 - 10/10/2010  12:47 PM ... how many of you would go camping _*with your wife*_ ...



I just went camping "with my wife" for 2 weeks and it was great! :laugh: 

Perhaps, you were meaning to say "without" and that brings up a whole lot of other circumstances!

Just always go to the east or the west or the north or the south and swing back through your homebase and see if Maria is ready to go the rest of the way with you! :laugh:


----------



## Shadow (Oct 10, 2010)

Re: time has come

Well Hollis we're at Atmore Al. right now. Come on by and show me a winner. We plan on staying out about three more weeks. Heading to Panama City from here. So I guess that would make about 6 weeks camping with Shirley. Wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2010)

RE: time has come

tex on that pic ,, i still have 2 plants just like that ,, and they are still blooming ,, i have given up picking them ,, it is like an everyday thing ,, but i got to admit they are good and hot ,, well they were for the first 100  :laugh:  ,, btw i picked the last of the green chiles today ,, and roasted them tonight ,, i really think the hot summer had something to do with their heat ,, it is the same chiles i have planted the last 2 yrs ,, but this yr they came out  "JUST RIGHT" IMO  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  from those that tried the stew at the M&G ,, this is what i like to eat yr round ,, keeps the colon cleaned out    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 11, 2010)

Re: time has come

well heck, I guess I better start proof reading what I write. And yes Tex you are right, it should have said "without your wife" . We do get along great when we are out, but once home it is hard to get her to go out again. So the question was, would you go camping without the wife if she does not want to go? And if so how long would it be for? I do not think this is being selfish, but I know I would like to go more. I am just feeling out the group here. Sorry if I confused anyone. :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Oct 11, 2010)

Re: time has come

Hollis, we regulars know how to read what you write...You have a couple of words you use for 3 or 4 meanings.  :laugh: 

Linda would not want me to go without her, but I am lucky, she is ready to go!

Rod, there is at least another month of good camping left.  This past weekend, we were in the 80's and lows were only in 50's.  We have at least 3 more trips planned thru Thanksgiving.  After that, we will see.

Camping in my field this weekend and long range forecast looks like great weather again...Y'ALL come on up!!


----------



## Triple E (Oct 11, 2010)

Re: time has come

Yeah hollis you sure had me confused.  My wife is always telling to take the motor home and go.  As well as all the other places she tells me to go.   :clown: 

Really she does not mind.  I just don't like to go without her.  You know, cleaning, cooking or whatever.    

However you will not know until you try it.  I am sure Maria would rather have you out and about then to have you under her feet.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Oct 12, 2010)

Re: time has come

Hollis, I wouldn't think a thing different about you than I do now!   :clown:


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 12, 2010)

Re: time has come

well I don't know how tpo take that, hmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## akjimny (Oct 12, 2010)

Re: time has come

When I was in the Army the Boss Lady got used to me being gone for 2 - 3 weeks on my "Uncle Sam Camping Trips."  But now, with her disabilities, I can't do that without arranging for a caretaker.  I do still get to go on some 1 or 2 day trips - like the upcoming Daytona Biketoberfest, and maybe a bike ride down to the Keys.  But I would really worry over anything longer than that.

I am getting ready to winterize the MH - still trying to get all the ALCAN dirt off of and out of the damnedest places, then it's under the cover she goes.  But, it will be sitting in my driveway, ready to go at a moment's notice, should the need or desire arise.  That's one of the nice things about living in Florida - the winters aren't as bad as the winters in Alaska (although Uncle Sam seemed to take perverse pleasure in sending us out "camping" in the middle of January up there)    

Rod - I couldn't take the heat the way you like it.  I'd melt away to a puddle of grease.  But winters down here can be nice.  I'll even lend you my down parka, it you need it.

Tex - Is that a Christmas Tree Pepper bush?  My mother had one at our old home and the peppers would burn your fingers to pick them.  I never had the courage to try and eat them.

I'll keep reading and posting all winter - See you all around the forum.


----------

